# I did something pretty dumb while siphoning wine for the first time



## FBorough (Jan 17, 2012)

This is my first time making wine. I just racked it into a glass carboy earlier today. It started out because I was having a lot of trouble starting the siphon because I had 2 siphoning tubes, not paying attention I first tried to start the siphon with the larger of the tubes and I tried everything I could think of.
From trying to fill the angled tube with water first, to trying to start it by sucking on the tube. When I was trying it with my mouth I think some back washed wine got into the carboy.

Anyways, when i switched to the smaller tube like i should have used in the first place, it siphoned perfectly fine. But my question is; how bad is it if any amount of the wine was back washed into the carboy as it is still fermenting at this point.

Thanks ahead of time for anyone who answers. I know its bad practice to use your mouth and extremely bad practice for that mistake.


----------



## milbrosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 

We've all made mistakes. I'm afraid I can't really guess what your odds of an infection are. Others on the forum with far more experience than I may be able to postulate. 

But meanwhile, I recommend you get an auto-siphon. It'll save you from having to go through this again down the road.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Yuor wine will be fine. I also agree looking into an auto siphon. They are not expensive and work awesome.


----------



## Arne (Jan 18, 2012)

If you are using better bottles or 5 or 6 gal glass carboys, get one of the orange caps. Then put the racking cane thru the short hole on the cap and on the carboy. Put your hose on and stick it in the receiving carboy. Blow in the long spout on the orange cap. Your siphon should be started. They make basically the same thing for a 1 gal. jug. It was a bung that came with a hose that went to the bottom of the jug and a short hose to blow in. Arne.


----------



## Manimal (Jan 18, 2012)

In winemaking, siphoning by mouth is perfectly fine practice and poses no significant risk of introducing spoilage organisms. From my understanding, it may be a different case in brewing since beer is much more sensitive to contamination due to its higher pH and lower alcohol. 

In my opinion, while it is good practice to be highly sanitary in your operations, when people go overboard or try to avoid all human contact with their wine during production it demonstrates a poor understanding of the risks involved and the conditions/organisms likely to result in spoilage.

Your wine will be fine, and personally I wouldn't rush out and buy an auto siphon. I have never liked them, myself.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 18, 2012)

Again you and your wine are okay. The bacteria we have in our mouths will not harm wine. Either a Carboy cap with hose or a vacumm pump is what you should get. 

Orange Carboy cap with 2 holes is fine if just starting. A vacumm pump is much better for larger quantities.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 18, 2012)

Manimal said:


> Your wine will be fine, and personally I wouldn't rush out and buy an auto siphon. I have never liked them, myself.


One of the few to not like the Auto Siphon. And the company Fermtech is located in your home town.

Personally I couldn't live without my Auto-Siphons (both sizes).

djrockinsteve....

Does the orange carboy cap work on Better Bottles? I thought I had a cap, but I can't find it quickly, or I'd try a quick test. I know it works on glass carboys.

Steve


----------



## Arne (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep, the orange cap works on better bottles and on glass. At least on mine. Arne.


----------



## marly (Jan 18, 2012)

personally, i think the auto siphon was one of my best purchases!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 18, 2012)

Arne said:


> Yep, the orange cap works on better bottles and on glass. At least on mine. Arne.



Thanks because I have never used a B. B.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2012)

cpfan said:


> One of the few to not like the Auto Siphon. And the company Fermtech is located in your home town.
> 
> Personally I couldn't live without my Auto-Siphons (both sizes).
> Steve



I couldn't live without my Auto-Siphons (all three sizes)! Yes there is even a one gallon size. To be honest, I bought it and have never used it. The other two I use all the time.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2012)

I also have all three sizes. I have actually used the gallon size on the other day. It works just the same as the others. A real time saver!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I also have all three sizes. I have actually used the gallon size on the other day. It works just the same as the others. A real time saver!



Seriously, I took you to be a soaker!


----------



## Randoneur (Jan 18, 2012)

If you plan ever using a one gallon jug for wine, you would want to buy the small auto siphon. The larger one will not fit in the opening.


----------

